# ears falling back flat when playing?



## Mackinblack007 (Jan 13, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNke0C79xcE 

I notice sometimes his ears fall flat when he goes to bit anything, is this normal? his ears are huge so i worry about them not standing up.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Nothing wrong. I think it is normal, dogs lower ears to higher ranking member/pack leader.

I think its a sign of respect.
He is interacting with you.

Also pulling on the tug, there are gravity forces/change in muscles activated.


----------



## Mackinblack007 (Jan 13, 2015)

I think you might be right, when I get home he goes into crazy puppy mode, and his ears fall flat, when people walk along the fence line, he flexs up, and his ears go up, and he woofs at them till they leave.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Will also lay back ears when they are pissed off and going for a defensive aggressive move.
http://i0.wp.com/yourdogsfriend.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/ydfdefensive.jpg


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

My boy always flattens his ears when I live in him. It's a submissive sign. If he was defensive, his body would be tight and he would not be relaxed.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi GSDSAR... just can't quite figure out what you might have wanted to type... "when I live in him". ;-)


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

DutchKarin said:


> Hi GSDSAR... just can't quite figure out what you might have wanted to type... "when I live in him". ;-)



LOL. LOVE ON HIM. LOL. dang auto correct!!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

gsdsar said:


> LOL. LOVE ON HIM. LOL. dang auto correct!!


Haha, I was wondering too


----------



## Cobe914 (Sep 29, 2014)

Do his ears seem listless/floppy when they're down? Do the ears fold over on themselves when they're pricked up/he's really interested in something? They look pretty firm in those pictures.
Cobe keeps his ears down whenever we're interacting with people or dogs.. just loosely held back, not pinned or tense, and his ears have a flop but aren't completely limp. Suddenly they spring up and people find it startling, because they didn't realize his ears stood. If he's holding them up there's definitely no flop to them!
How old is your dog? Sometimes the cartilage in the ears can be a little loose for a few months after teething.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Every morning, I hear Fritz panting, I open my eyes, he is sitting there, ears against his head, wagging tail, so happy! I always took it as respect and love. 

PS, gsdsar, I too read and re-read.... trying to change the word so it would make sense..


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

When my male looks at me with ears up, I run. He is plotting something evil and I get doors between us. It's a game of course, but he plays hard.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

brembo said:


> When my male looks at me with ears up, I run. He is plotting something evil and I get doors between us. It's a game of course, but he plays hard.


The give away is the twinkle in the eye.....


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

brembo said:


> When my male looks at me with ears up, I run. He is plotting something evil and I get doors between us. It's a game of course, but he plays hard.


Did you steal my dog, lol? I can hardly look at Russell without him launching himself at me.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

dogfaeries said:


> Did you steal my dog, lol? I can hardly look at Russell without him launching himself at me.


It's one of the myriad reasons I adore the breed. They have an over developed sense of humor, to Cable, seeing me run pell-mell through the house trying to get something solid between him and me is the height of entertainment in his world. All it takes is me offering a hand and his ears go back and it's lovin' time though. So smart, so into their people-pack.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Ruger puts his ears flat back when he's zooming, or whenever he gets out of his crate and wants to love on us. Then they're back up in the air, picking up radio waves


----------



## Mackinblack007 (Jan 13, 2015)

Ruger Monster said:


> Ruger puts his ears flat back when he's zooming, or whenever he gets out of his crate and wants to love on us. Then they're back up in the air, picking up radio waves


Sounds about like my dog, he is always trotting the fence line, woofing at any moving object!!


----------



## Motorkev01 (Mar 10, 2020)

That Merica until your throwing a knot then it’s laazzer focus.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Normal. My dog's ears flatten as he wags his tail to greet me when I get home. Doesn't havr anything to do with ears not going up


----------

